# Simple skate deck plinker build along.



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Hey guys, I know all of this will be old news to most on here. But I remember many many years ago scrolling through looking for something like this. A slingshot I could make for virtually no money and no power tools, and in about 2 hours. Yes I know you can peel a natty and go shooting and that's really the way to start! But this is say...the next step.

I buddy of mine asked me if I could make him a slingshot from a skate deck that had some sentimental value to him, but rather than keeping the old deck he wanted something made from it.

As you guys know, I have many power tools at my shop, but I wanted to do this super simple and with no power tools to show how incredibly easy this can be!

Figured I would make a little plinker from dayhiker because it's such a good design and is such a classic looking design.

I traced out my design where I wanted it on the deck then cut it out with a coping saw (this is way faster and easier then one might think) I actually do it this way more often then I use my scroll saw. 














Next clean up all the edges with some 60 grit paper. If you decide to do this with files make sure to file from the face towards the core. If you file towards the outside you can lift a splinter on the laminate. One you get all the saw marks you can go through finer grits. Not much need to go past 220 (until you get your finish on.




















Now it's time for the finish....here you can just spray it or wipe it with some coats of oil. But with old, used wood like a skate deck I like to fill all the cracks with CA (super glue) and I actually like to finish the entire frame in CA. It's not needed as this is still very solid and all the layers are maple, but the ca fills it all and really stabilizes the entire frame while making for a really durable top coat that feels like glass.

First I fill all the cracks with CA, then once they are filled (wearing nitrile gloves) I put 4 or 5 thin coats of glue over the entire frame. If you get any moisture on it or touch it before it Hardens you get a white spot and that's not a problem as long as you sand it out with 320 grit before you apply your next coat.














After the CA has had time to harden up its time to sand it down to an even, flat coat. I start with 320 and work my way to 2000 grit wet sanding. Really only need 320, 1200, 2000. Be careful on the edges that you don't sand through the finish. It's better to be careful here than have to touch up places after. Once you get it to a nice flat finish it will look very dull.




















Now is the fun part! Take a clean rag and some car polish or buffing compound and apply it to the frame and start rubbing it in. It will start to take on a beautiful deep shine!


























Now it's time to band it up and go shoot! The whole build took me about 2 hours. 35 minutes from trace out to finishing.

Go build one and have a blast. The instructions are the same for any frame really. Board cut, over sized natty, Baltic birch. Hope this helped someone and if you have any other points to add please do!!

Shane.


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

That's one heck of a nice build! I think even I could manage to do it! Never had any luck with the CA finish though. Would have to maybe use a spray clear coat.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Oh my!!!

You, sir, have skills!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

Beautiful design on a very effective material. I bet that frame is very light.

Must be a joy to shoot!!!

CONGRATS on an awesome build!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice !


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

You the man brother


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

StringSlap said:


> That's one heck of a nice build! I think even I could manage to do it! Never had any luck with the CA finish though. Would have to maybe use a spray clear coat.


Thanks bro! It's amazing how you can turn a warn old piece of wood into a really 
Cool flip.

You could totally do it! I've seen your builds and there more complicated than this. My plan was to fill the cracks from the bottom of the skate board with CA then sand it down and spray with clear...but once I had the CA going I figured I'd keep going at it.


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Quercusuber said:


> Oh my!!!
> You, sir, have skills!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> Beautiful design on a very effective material. I bet that frame is very light.
> Must be a joy to shoot!!!
> ...


Thanks so much! It's always amazing to me just how fun it is to make a simple frame once in a while, and just how amazing they shoot!

Thanks for looking, and always appreciate your comments.


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

treefork said:


> Nice !


Glad you like it! Thanks so much.


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Port boy said:


> You the man brother


Depends who you ask dude


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Little Plinkers are cool. This one is a dazzler!

The build photos are gift.

Thanks!


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

Nice work that's a beauty 

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

CA= Mocos del Diablo. Any maker that can manage this sauce is a hero in my book!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Super cool build and classic frame Shane, very nice 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Shane's Sho Nuff Skate Deck Sling! :target:


----------



## Cass (Nov 16, 2020)

Excellent build!! Very informative post, neat idea!Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Palmettoflyer (Nov 15, 2019)

Thanks for sharing. I have a couple made by Stankard757 and love shooting them.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

very cool,i love the skateboard deck shooters,and the build along was awesome.Thanks


----------

